# Feeding Schedule for Dwarf Puffers



## n25philly (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't think it matters too much what you feed them, just a little bit every day, maybe two to give them little round bellies.

How many did you get? You do realize they should be in a species only tank. The tetras might be fast enough to get away, but the dwarf gourami is pretty much a guaranteed to be killed


----------



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

Dwarf puffers do tend to be iffy in communities...not quite a 'they WILL kill the dwarf gourami', but I would certainly keep an eye on it since some dwarf puffers are dedicated fin nippers. As for feeding...diversity is golden. I do not own dwarf puffers, but my fish get a diet of frozen bloodworms on Monday through Thursday, frozen brine shrimp on Friday and Saturday, flakes or betta pellets (for my male betta, Navy) on the afternoons, and nothing on Sundays (to clean their systems out). Dwarf puffers do not need snails to keep their teeth down like most puffers do, but they would appreciate the occasional snail or even (shrimp keepers look away!) the occasional red cherry shrimp or similar dwarf shrimp species.


----------



## ajtank (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks for the feeding advice. I just picked up a some frozen brine and frozen bloodworms tonight for diversity. I'm still trying to get my hands on some ramshorn for them. edit: I have two puffers.

I have been reading up on dwarf puffers and there have been both good and bad experiences with them in community tanks. I will definitely be keeping an eye out on my tank.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Frozen brine has basically no nutritional value unless soaked in something.


----------



## ajtank (Jul 6, 2014)

That's good to know.


----------



## n25philly (Dec 12, 2013)

If you are going to keep them in the tank you should prep it for a slim chance at success. I would make sure there are a lot of plants/decorations and snails in the tank. Set up the plants to offer broken lines of sight. When dp's get aggressive if they loose sight of their target they will forget about them and leave them alone. Also they are intelligent fish so if they get bored because the tank isn't stimulating to them they are more likely to get nippy. Snails would also keep them distracted and well fed which will also reduce the odds of them nipping.

Good to have a plan b set as dp in a community setting rarely works. most anecdotes you here of success are people that haven't had them too long and they are still juveniles. They don't get aggressive until they are adults.


----------



## redtxn (Jun 29, 2013)

A few years ago I had 2 dwarf puffers in a 2.5 gallon planted tank using a Cabridge Aquatic HOB filter. Puffers were fun to watch and would 'beg' for snails if they noticed me anywhere near the tank. They were fed adult pond snails every 2-3 days which were almost the same size as the puffers. Partially eaten adult snails decompose rapidly and can quickly foul small water volumes so feeding was closely monitored and uneaten snails were removed when discovered. I stopped adding feeder snails to the tank when I noticed baby snails on the glass. Puffers kept the snail population in check for about a year. Gave the tank away when I moved. Aah memories. Going to have to recreate that setup. Probably the most entertaining fish I've ever kept.


----------



## ajtank (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all the advice.

I did separate the dwarf gourami and will still keep an eye out on them as they are juvenile. They are in a established, greatly planted tank that includes s. repens, amazon sword, crypts, jungle val, and riccia fluitans attached to various sizes rocks in terms of height, and the driftwood.

They are really fascinating fish and consider them my centerpieces. Plans are in the works for a 12 long that I would not mind keeping them by themselves.

As far as the feeding suggestions, thanks for all the input.


----------

